# Hi! This is what we're up to in Bristol!



## Stinkyyy (Jun 1, 2015)

Unfortunately we've been evicted after this weekend following an agreement t with the owners (and a huge party  ) but after the down fall, burning out and eventual redevelopment into posh ass flats from the original Bristol Free Shop it's wicked to be reviving the scene and getting shit done, yeahhhh muthafuckas!

The article got my friends names all totally wrong (lol) but still some posi feedback finally is what we need. Big up Bristol crew!!







http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/offere...s-Croft-8230/story-26425007-detail/story.html

(I put the information out into in open for better view) Tude

A couple of Bristol squatters say they are working hard to change people's prejudices on their lifestyle - by giving away free goods from their current home.

Felix, Rob and Ben, all 22, moved into a building on Stokes Croft this month.

After coming to an agreement with the owners, they can now stay there for just over one month.

But since Saturday, they have set up a "free shop" – where people can come and donate unwanted goods and pick up anything that catches their eye for free too.


Felix, 22, originally from Oxford, said: "We want to change the way people look at squatters. Not all squatters are bad. Some of us are keen on doing something good for the community.

"Someone takes something and they may feel guilty so they donate something back.

"People have been donating left, right and centre, it has been fantastic.

"It has put smiles on many people's faces."

The "free shop" runs completely on donations from the public.

So far, over 100 people have come in and out the door since it opened.

Items ranging from turntables, speakers, books, clothes, DVDs and general bric-a-brac are available for people to pick up for free.

The shop will close at the end of May.


----------



## Tude (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry about the eviction  But that is a cool idea of the Free Shop


----------



## landpirate (Jun 1, 2015)

There used to be a free shop at (I think it was) number 35 Stokes Croft. This was back in 2009. Pleased somebody is keeping the spirit alive.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2015)

moved to the urban squatting section and added the 'news article' prefix


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jun 1, 2015)

landpirate said:


> There used to be a free shop at (I think it was) number 35 Stokes Croft. This was back in 2009. Pleased somebody is keeping the spirit alive.



Yup it got burnt out but really it wasn't a nice place to be anyways. The new shop had a much friendlier front and actually actively used the space as a shop, whereas the other I feel used the name 'free shop's to make it easier to hold down a squat. Was robbed several times in the Old free shop although my memories aren't the only ones. I have a lot of close friends who did live there and remember it fondly.


----------



## Kal (Jun 1, 2015)

Cool Idea to bad your being evicted. Is there some way to convince the owner to let you stay?


----------

